# 5 Fish Ohio 37lbs of fish



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Had a pretty good day on the Muskingum, 5 Hybrids that make fish Ohio. We have never kept any fish from the Ohio or Muskingum but decided to stock up for a fish fry at deer camp. The bite was good to excellent, the Skipjacks moved in right as we had to leave I did catch 3 that were close to a pound.

Here are a few pics............Biggest was 6lb 14oz. totaled 37 pounds of fish


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

nice....cant wait till the scioto wipers get that big!!!!


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Where abouts were you fishing on the musky? around mcconllesville or closer to marietta?


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Those are some really nice looking fish. I miss fishing for them. I use to live Louisville, Ky. Fished the Ohio River for them. When I left down there I was averaging 24" at just over 7 pounds. Man are they ever a blast on top water. Congrats!


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

I really like the Normark fillet knife in the pic. I've had mine for over 40 years...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

General said:


> Where abouts were you fishing on the musky? around mcconllesville or closer to marietta?


DITTO???
I've been fishing around Dresden for 30 YEARS! NEVER even seen a wiper???


----------

